
Ask HN: How to drill math problems? - kliao
There are great tools like leetcode, topcoder, etc. for keeping our algorithm skills sharp. Are there any similar tools&#x2F;forums for math problems at the level of calculus,  probability, linear algebra, etc.?
======
RaitoBezarius
Here is it: [https://brilliant.org/](https://brilliant.org/) You can have also
Project Euler which is a mix of programming and mathematics.

